# Mosca seeds experiences and reviews



## GreenCollarConsulting (Jan 4, 2018)

Hey all!

Just wanted to reach out and see if anyone here has any experience with mosca seeds and if so what's strains? I'm currently growing 2 diesel moonshine plants. They are still babies and I have just begun to LST. There is very little info out there on mosca seeds so please share whatever you feel might be helpful!


----------



## redzi (Jan 6, 2018)

*Grown more than 10 packs of their C99. Sticks to the same strains which is what you have to do to offer a stain that is not going to have too many pheno types. Some of his gear is on the expensive side but not any more so than some of these pop ups that want $200 because they have this or that rare strain.*


----------



## chemphlegm (Jan 6, 2018)

when I was a baby grower I liked Mosca. Probably because he sent me a box of testers for the cost of a pack of seeds. c99 is the winner, and I dont even keep her anymore.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 6, 2018)

I’ve grown OTM, OTIBG, and Ripple. OTM produced wonderful blueberry muffin tasting weed that was incredibly potent. OTIBG was very similar to OTM, but a little sweeter from the Indiana Bubblegum. The yields were not great, but the quality was awesome. I had germination issues with OTIBG, 2 out of 10, but mosca made it right with a pack of OTM and a half pack of Ripple. The Ripple we’re all male unfortunately. Overall great stuff and they might have produced more if I had vegged them longer, but Im a little impatient sometimes.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 6, 2018)

used Mosca's C99 in some pollen chucks recently...all turned out really good, interested in using OTM as a stud in some future chucks as well as Raspberry Boogie, heard very good things about those too


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 6, 2018)

greencropper said:


> used Mosca's C99 in some pollen chucks recently...all turned out really good, interested in using OTM as a stud in some future chucks as well as Raspberry Boogie, heard very good things about those too


I’ll run some more OTM crosses for sure, the flavor is stellar.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 6, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I’ll run some more OTM crosses for sure, the flavor is stellar.


great to hear!...funny some banks list the OTM price higher than others compared to the rest of Mosca's wares?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 6, 2018)

greencropper said:


> great to hear!...funny some banks list the OTM price higher than others compared to the rest of Mosca's wares?


I think I payed $125 at The Tude when they first came out. I’ve seen them on sale for $38 a five pack at Seeds Here Now I think.


----------



## Pee_You (Jan 6, 2018)

Has anyone ran the fems by Mosca yet? They seem to have a few fem strains that are intriguing


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jan 7, 2018)

The OTM x Indiana Bubblegum is a serious plant yield is xl too. The C99, both versions, were awesome. He has some great gear.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 14, 2018)

OTIBG. It is super tasty and absolutely devastating.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 14, 2018)

got some OTM coming in the next few days from the tude, gonna use a 'him' as stud over...
Exotic Genetix - Candy Apple Kush
GGG - Bright Moments
Hazeman - Mikado
Greenpoint - Orange Blossom Special
PNW - Cherry Alien
Bodhi - Goji OG

beans are hitting the jiffies as soon as those OTM arrive before the weekend i hope


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 15, 2018)

DC seed exchange just stocked mosca c99 s1's...I kinda want to grab a pack and compare them to female seeds c99. Maybe even do a grow with bros grimm ,female seeds, and mosca lol


----------



## greencropper (Jan 29, 2018)

these arrived today a bit late, will be hitting the jiffy pots in the morning


----------



## JackStraw74 (Feb 13, 2018)

Pee_You said:


> Has anyone ran the fems by Mosca yet? They seem to have a few fem strains that are intriguing


Rage OGK fems here, while some variation in growth between 3 of them, they are consistent in structure so far.


----------



## feva (Feb 14, 2018)

im running pink lemon-aid. i have 2 females both look very similar two distinct smells. one smells like orange rind and i mean really strong. other one smells like powdered lemonaid straight from the packet or canister before adding water lol. the one in the pic is the orange rind. first day of 12/12 was 1-10-18 cant wait for them to finish.


----------



## the gnome (Feb 17, 2018)

Ive had nothing but great results with Mosca,
his OTM crosses are top shelf, his bubble gum and chem4 OTM crosses are notable.
one chem4 pheno was so potent it made a few peeps nearly vomit 

OTM IBG






TSI FLY


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 17, 2018)

the gnome said:


> Ive had nothing but great results with Mosca,
> his OTM crosses are top shelf, his bubble gum and chem4 OTM crosses are notable.
> one chem4 pheno was so potent it made a few peeps nearly vomit
> 
> ...


Nice bud/leaf ratio on that tsi fly.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 17, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> DC seed exchange just stocked mosca c99 s1's...I kinda want to grab a pack and compare them to female seeds c99. Maybe even do a grow with bros grimm ,female seeds, and mosca lol


throw some Peakseedsbc c99's in there too


----------



## the gnome (Feb 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Nice bud/leaf ratio on that tsi fly.


yup.... a trimmerz Deelite for sure, tsi fly is close to being the full package on all points.

here's another bubbagum pheno, she's a frostee rock hard OTM leaner






otm x ibg is my fav Mosca offering, 
I haven't tried any of the new stuff he's come out with, 
the pink line stuff and he's added some completely new things

more IBG


----------



## greencropper (Feb 20, 2018)

the gnome said:


> yup.... a trimmerz Deelite for sure, tsi fly is close to being the full package on all points.
> 
> here's another bubbagum pheno, she's a frostee rock hard OTM leaner
> 
> ...


nice job there, great pics, im lined up for that OTIBG now!


----------



## greencropper (Feb 20, 2018)

greencropper said:


> these arrived today a bit late, will be hitting the jiffy pots in the morning
> View attachment 4081425


planted this pack out with lousy results with only 2 germinating, got 100% germination rates from full packs of Exotic Genetix Candy Apple Kush & Hazeman's Mikado planted out at the same time, contacted Mosca direct & after explaining the issue & sending comparative pics of other types with 100% germ rates received little in response from Mosca, seems they are happy taking the money yet offer nil customer support, this pack cost the best part of US$150 including shipping, not cheap, so if you have any issues with your seeds from this bank dont bother trying to contact them, their tude is...FU!


----------



## JackStraw74 (Apr 13, 2018)

Came out nice, strong deisel/fuel smell and taste... Liking the legend fem line from them so far...


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Apr 13, 2018)

greencropper said:


> planted this pack out with lousy results with only 2 germinating, got 100% germination rates from full packs of Exotic Genetix Candy Apple Kush & Hazeman's Mikado planted out at the same time, contacted Mosca direct & after explaining the issue & sending comparative pics of other types with 100% germ rates received little in response from Mosca, seems they are happy taking the money yet offer nil customer support, this pack cost the best part of US$150 including shipping, not cheap, so if you have any issues with your seeds from this bank dont bother trying to contact them, their tude is...FU!
> View attachment 4093276



I had the same problem with their raspberry moonshine. I ended up having to scarify and use GA3 to get them to germ. The problem is that after using the GA3 your seedlings stretch like a mofo. They end up looking like you grew them in the dark having a foot long seedling with two nodes.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 13, 2018)

got 4/5 double zero ogk going into flower
stocked up a stack of the legend ogk fems but haven't ran yet

Thanks for sharing everyone, I've been a fan of Mosca's since he won IC cup with Garrett's Double Dutch... have made a few crosses with the double dutch, it's really classy smoke.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 13, 2018)

GranolaCornhola said:


> I had the same problem with their raspberry moonshine. I ended up having to scarify and use GA3 to get them to germ. The problem is that after using the GA3 your seedlings stretch like a mofo. They end up looking like you grew them in the dark having a foot long seedling with two nodes.


that GA3 sounds like some weird science for sure, i really dont get why breeders present seeds to the growing public where scarifying is needed? personally if i were a breeder i wouldnt do that as i believe it would endanger my rep for further purchases! BTW the remaining 2 died through grower error(first coco grow) so will never know what could have been...datzzz life!


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Apr 13, 2018)

greencropper said:


> that GA3 sounds like some weird science for sure, i really dont get why breeders present seeds to the growing public where scarifying is needed? personally if i were a breeder i wouldnt do that as i believe it would endanger my rep for further purchases! BTW the remaining 2 died through grower error(first coco grow) so will never know what could have been...datzzz life!



Yeah, whats even worse is when you pay over 100 for seeds from "elite breeders" get shit germ rates, but my tangie×swt3, and tangie x fire cookies chucks had 100% germiation. 

Guess I must be an ultra elite breeder then. Lol


----------



## greencropper (Apr 13, 2018)

GranolaCornhola said:


> Yeah, whats even worse is when you pay over 100 for seeds from "elite breeders" get shit germ rates, but my tangie×swt3, and tangie x fire cookies chucks had 100% germiation.
> 
> Guess I must be an ultra elite breeder then. Lol


lol you cant beat those pollen chucks, they get acclimatized to your weather & grow method, i like to cross 2 lots of chucks that were already grown & chucked in the local area...so its suitable to those weather patterns & even the bugs/disease it will encounter in its life


----------



## Bodean (Jul 17, 2018)

I've ran Raspberry Boogie , pineapple mayhem, pink lemon-aid, ripple, azucar and diesel moonshine. I have Limon y pina going now. All have been super frosty. Mosca gear has always been good to me.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 17, 2018)

Bodean said:


> I've ran Raspberry Boogie , pineapple mayhem, pink lemon-aid, ripple, azucar and diesel moonshine. I have Limon y pina going now. All have been super frosty. Mosca gear has always been good to me.


can you offer some info on the Raspberry Boogie please? hard to find growers reports on that one, have you any pics? what did she smoke & taste like? how was the yield? colors? indoors or outdoors? i just snagged a pack


----------



## kaneboy (Jul 17, 2018)

Grew c 99 bx and otm.
Both great strains,multiple keepers .
Will go back for sure one of these days


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 17, 2018)

I'll be popping my pack of OTM in the next 6 mths to put over a nice female blue moonshine! Can't wait!


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 17, 2018)

eastcoastmo said:


> I'll be popping my pack of OTM in the next 6 mths to put over a nice female blue moonshine! Can't wait!


tag me in that please n thanks


----------



## Bodean (Jul 17, 2018)

greencropper said:


> can you offer some info on the Raspberry Boogie please? hard to find growers reports on that one, have you any pics? what did she smoke & taste like? how was the yield? colors? indoors or outdoors? i just snagged a pack


I popped 3 beans out of a 5pack. Only 1 out of 3 was female. But I like it so have been cloning it for 2 years. Smoke is sour berryish taste. Very interesting. Pretty leafy plant on my pheno. Plants are usually pretty short an bushy. If you veg it out longer than I probably a better yielder. Indoor for me. Also I've only been gardening 2 years and started out with this. I have one pic of lowers from recently. I'll post that. I'll dig up some older ones later.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 17, 2018)

Bodean said:


> I popped 3 beans out of a 5pack. Only 1 out of 3 was female. But I like it so have been cloning it for 2 years. Smoke is sour berryish taste. Very interesting. Pretty leafy plant on my pheno. Plants are usually pretty short an bushy. If you veg it out longer than I probably a better yielder. Indoor for me. Also I've only been gardening 2 years and started out with this. I have one pic of lowers from recently. I'll post that. I'll dig up some older ones later.View attachment 4166861


thanks for your reply, nice colors, what are you growing in? how long does she take to flower?


----------



## Bodean (Jul 17, 2018)

Pineapple mayhem


----------



## Bodean (Jul 17, 2018)

greencropper said:


> thanks for your reply, nice colors, what are you growing in? how long does she take to flower?


I grow in 3 gallon smart pots of roots organic soil.. Package said 56 days for flower but I like to go 63 to 70. That's when the color comes on, the last few weeks.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 17, 2018)

Bodean said:


> I grow in 3 gallon smart pots of roots organic soil.. Package said 56 days for flower but I like to go 63 to 70. That's when the color comes on, the last few weeks.


great stuff, bro just a tip for experimentation at a later date, try growing in same volume best quality cloth pots & 70%coco/30% perlite with suitable coco nutes, you will notice a massive difference in leaf to calyx ratio as well as much denser more resinous more odorous buds, bit tricky to get the nutes dialed in but once you got it you will be amazed at the difference, just ask if you want a detailed coco nute regime


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 17, 2018)

Man I knew I should have score 2 or 3 packs of Mosca instead of the 1 pack of cannarado east cake I just grabbed from SOL seed bank, lol. 

I seen the East cake available with only 1 pack left and for some reason I impulsively bought it. I normally research things better but I bought them then tried to find pics or anything and fucking rado doesn't even have promo pics. I'm being reassured by others that there will be fire in them beans, .

I think I'll scoop some mosca next purchase.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man I knew I should have score 2 or 3 packs of Mosca instead of the 1 pack of cannarado east cake I just grabbed from SOL seed bank, lol.
> 
> I seen the East cake available with only 1 pack left and for some reason I impulsively bought it. I normally research things better but I bought them then tried to find pics or anything and fucking rado doesn't even have promo pics. I'm being reassured by others that there will be fire in them beans, .
> 
> I think I'll scoop some mosca next purchase.


bruvva check these cats out, CC accepted & they come through, free postage, best deal around for mosca & darkhorse at the moment, rare types of mosca not offered elsewhere
www.theseedbazaar.com
postage was slow to my remote area though that can be normal for here too sometimes


----------



## Bodean (Jul 18, 2018)

Pineapple mayhem


----------



## Bodean (Jul 18, 2018)

Raspberry Boogie


----------



## greencropper (Jul 18, 2018)

Bodean said:


> View attachment 4167078 View attachment 4167079 View attachment 4167080
> Raspberry Boogie


nice job there man, thanks for those pics, seedbazaar has a few mosca types ive never seen before...interesting


----------



## Bodean (Jul 18, 2018)

greencropper said:


> nice job there man, thanks for those pics, seedbazaar has a few mosca types ive never seen before...interesting


Thank you, and no problem. Yeah I picked up azucar there. Indiana bubblegum xc99.
Would've liked to score some of the c99 and white widow fems. The blue tsi-fly had my eye too.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 18, 2018)

Bodean said:


> Thank you, and no problem. Yeah I picked up azucar there. Indiana bubblegum xc99.
> Would've liked to score some of the c99 and white widow fems. The blue tsi-fly had my eye too.


im looking at the animal crackers too, animal cookies almost always ends firing up a cross well


----------



## Bodean (Jul 18, 2018)

greencropper said:


> im looking at the animal crackers too, animal cookies almost always ends firing up a cross well


Nice never saw that one before. Sounds excellent, maybe in the future.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 18, 2018)

Bodean said:


> Nice never saw that one before. Sounds excellent, maybe in the future.


lol its a maybe for me too, to many packs to grab, had to nab a few packs of Darkhorse's Original Bruce Banner though hehehe


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 18, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> tag me in that please n thanks


Will do mate


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 20, 2018)

Anyone run the Helio by chance?


----------



## ProChronic (Sep 30, 2018)

Can anyone tell me about where you put Mozca in relation to your other favorite breeders? If you can give a reason for it as well as a mention of your favorite strain.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 30, 2018)

he's got good access to cuts, from what you hear. he was doing fems a minute before a few and he's kept the Texas Resin Company Sharon White Widow going, which is a special plant our of respect for Lonestar, RIP. I did get an older pack of helio that I couldn't get up, but I'd like to do some more of his legend crosses. I like he's got his classics, fems and his new pink line. JMHO


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 30, 2018)

ProChronic said:


> Can anyone tell me about where you put Mozca in relation to your other favorite breeders? If you can give a reason for it as well as a mention of your favorite strain.


I’m a huge fan of the OTM line. They are finicky and don’t produce that well, but what they do put out is my favorite smoke. It’s super tasty musty blueberry goodness and the high is super euphoric.


----------



## Tiflis (Dec 8, 2018)

I grew one fem 00 OGK this summer outside. Still kept in a pot in case I had to move it
Topped it once, grew about 4-5 ft tall, with 4 main (2 dominant) colas and lots of side branches.
I had to chop a bit early due to wet conditions and bud rot but still got 3.5oz dry pretty encrusted buds.
Bag appeal was not that great but it tasted amazing in vape after about a month cure. 
I also found 4 seeds one of which already hit the pot. I'm curious to see what it'll end up being. 
Any ideas what I should expect from a seed that was dropped from a plant grown from fem seed?


----------



## Bodean (Dec 10, 2018)

Tiflis said:


> I grew one fem 00 OGK this summer outside. Still kept in a pot in case I had to move it
> Topped it once, grew about 4-5 ft tall, with 4 main (2 dominant) colas and lots of side branches.
> I had to chop a bit early due to wet conditions and bud rot but still got 3.5oz dry pretty encrusted buds.
> Bag appeal was not that great but it tasted amazing in vape after about a month cure.
> ...


I would expect a similar plant to what the seeds popped out of.


----------



## Tiflis (Dec 10, 2018)

Bodean said:


> I would expect a similar plant to what the seeds popped out of.


Score!!! Love me some free seeds


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 10, 2018)

bad luck with germ on pack of Helio. From a distributor though. Might have been my fault, of course, but others popped just fine at same time. All I got. unless a sale, I doubt I ever try for any of his gear again. jmho


----------



## Bodean (Dec 10, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> bad luck with germ on pack of Helio. From a distributor though. Might have been my fault, of course, but others popped just fine at same time. All I got. unless a sale, I doubt I ever try for any of his gear again. jmho


That sucks, sorry to hear. I've never tried his fems. Have had good germ rates on the beans from his pink and otm lines.


----------



## grimplestix (Feb 7, 2019)

3 Mosca Pink Bubblegum and 4 Cherry Chem 4 at 54 days flower now


----------



## grimplestix (Feb 9, 2019)

The Cherry Chem #4 crosses I have are all quite similar in smell and structure with one being shorter than the rest( probably the highest yield as well) its the #3 labeled above. All smell of musty funk/diesel/rubber/citrus/ and pine cleaner- strong stuff... large whiffs almost make me sick like inhaling cleaning chemicals that you didn't properly dilute before using lol. All three pink bubblegum are quite different. #1 the purple of the 3 is ripe sour berries/skittles and menthol gum-deep fruity. Bubblegum #3 is classic Kush and earth tones. Bubblegum #2 is more creamy, piney, citrus. All wonderful plants. First time with Mosca genetics and I'm quite impressed. Chop tomorrow...smoke reports to come


----------



## fartoblue (Mar 2, 2019)

Looking at Raspberry Boogie. 1,000 grams/plant indoors 25% thc 5% CBD, looks interesting.
Anyone grown or smoked it?


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 2, 2019)

They have gear I want, they suck at customer service. Example: I get a pack of helio, no good germ, tell them, don't ask for anything, just ask if they had other reports. Got a tart reply back and told no replacements. Cool. I hollar at SHN, show them his email, this is 3 months after purchase, mind you and I also showed Mosca and SHN seedlings that were started to at least show well I can get some up i reckon. SHN was gonna replace with Swamp Donkey sled dog and their box got hit, lol. So after their own problems, noted on site, they sent sunni d from sled dawg along with mountain goat. Their customer service shined. Having said all that Mosca's Gas line does look good I have to admit. I just never hear of anyone keeping a Mosca mom around or any of his cuts passed around. JME


----------



## Bodean (Mar 2, 2019)

fartoblue said:


> Looking at Raspberry Boogie. 1,000 grams/plant indoors 25% thc 5% CBD, looks interesting.
> Anyone grown or smoked it?


I have grown and smoked Raspberry Boogie. Tasty sour berry flavor. I don't know about the thc/cbd numbers but mine does what I want it to. I'd recommend his pineapple mayhem too.


----------



## fartoblue (Mar 3, 2019)

Many thanks for your replies. Mocca seeds are only occasionally available in the UK so might give them a go when new stock comes into Herbies.

I have read some good reports regarding their strains but when I look at the photographs of the finished product they all look to be foxtailing.


----------



## Bodean (Mar 3, 2019)

fartoblue said:


> Many thanks for your replies. Mocca seeds are only occasionally available in the UK so might give them a go when new stock comes into Herbies.
> 
> I have read some good reports regarding their strains but when I look at the photographs of the finished product they all look to be foxtailing.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/mosca-seeds-experiences-and-reviews.956326/page-3#post-14366473 I have a couple pictures there. I have seen foxtailing on my pineapple mayhem but was probably due to my environment/ light .


----------



## greencropper (Mar 3, 2019)

fartoblue said:


> Many thanks for your replies. Mocca seeds are only occasionally available in the UK so might give them a go when new stock comes into Herbies.
> 
> I have read some good reports regarding their strains but when I look at the photographs of the finished product they all look to be foxtailing.


few more options, have ordered from them and they come through no prob
https://www.theseedbazaar.com/online-store/Mosca-Seeds-c27798029
https://www.regseeds.com/seedbanks/mosca-seeds/
https://www.midweeksong.com/seed-bank/mosca-seeds
https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/mosca-seeds/cat_67.html


----------



## fartoblue (Mar 3, 2019)

Are you based in UK GC ?


----------



## greencropper (Mar 3, 2019)

fartoblue said:


> Are you based in UK GC ?


Oztralia, they come through without issue
regseeds has some of the best priced wares available anywhere, but email them to confirm they have item in stock even if listed, cos they are a bit slow to keep lists updated


----------



## fartoblue (Mar 3, 2019)

Thanks Mr X.

Do the Mosca strains all foxtail? Looking at the photographs they all seem to. 

I also notice they advise organic soil grow, are the yields based on soil. If so they would be massive in RDWC would they not? or are the strains bred to excel in soil?


----------



## Fatmat19 (Mar 3, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Anyone run the Helio by chance?


I’m doing a helio right now in second week of flower she has been a tough lady, had a few problems with my room temps dropped to 48 degrees one night and shocked her right after I flipped. Was 12” at flip 12 days ago now she is over 23” still another strong week of stretching I’m guessing. 
Noticed you had some duds I only popped one but i put it straight in soil in my basement soil temp was at 60 degrees, my experience so far she has been pretty resilient to my errors. Always wondered if seeds get too hot during shipping when ordering at certain times of year, I can’t imagine a whole pack being duds for any other reason.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 3, 2019)

fartoblue said:


> Thanks Mr X.
> 
> Do the Mosca strains all foxtail? Looking at the photographs they all seem to.
> 
> I also notice they advise organic soil grow, are the yields based on soil. If so they would be massive in RDWC would they not? or are the strains bred to excel in soil?


i have only grown out the C99 of theirs and it didn't foxtail, it was a great strain, outcrossed it with others and most turned out really good, other people rave about the Old Time Moonshine & Old Time Indiana Bubblegum being top notch, got both but waiting to plant out later, as mentioned earlier don't bother contacting Mosca themselves if you have germination probs etc, they will mostly turn a deaf ear
*i remember now i did try the Old Time Moonshine last year or in 2017? only 3 germinated out of 10, then disease struck so none survived, but ive bought more of the OTM cos im sure they will be worth it


----------



## Jeeyah (Mar 4, 2019)

grimplestix said:


> The Cherry Chem #4 crosses I have are all quite similar in smell and structure with one being shorter than the rest( probably the highest yield as well) its the #3 labeled above. All smell of musty funk/diesel/rubber/citrus/ and pine cleaner- strong stuff... large whiffs almost make me sick like inhaling cleaning chemicals that you didn't properly dilute before using lol. All three pink bubblegum are quite different. #1 the purple of the 3 is ripe sour berries/skittles and menthol gum-deep fruity. Bubblegum #3 is classic Kush and earth tones. Bubblegum #2 is more creamy, piney, citrus. All wonderful plants. First time with Mosca genetics and I'm quite impressed. Chop tomorrow...smoke reports to come


You like the Megacrop? I just started using some on 1 plant. I have some Old Time Bubblegum going.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 4, 2019)

Fatmat19 said:


> I’m doing a helio right now in second week of flower she has been a tough lady, had a few problems with my room temps dropped to 48 degrees one night and shocked her right after I flipped. Was 12” at flip 12 days ago now she is over 23” still another strong week of stretching I’m guessing.
> Noticed you had some duds I only popped one but i put it straight in soil in my basement soil temp was at 60 degrees, my experience so far she has been pretty resilient to my errors. Always wondered if seeds get too hot during shipping when ordering at certain times of year, I can’t imagine a whole pack being duds for any other reason.


I also seen Texas Kid mention the xray machines these days, on germ problems. Not blaming anyone, I also wonder when really cold, i know folks say they keep in freezers, frigs, etc. they were got first of Jan last year.


----------



## unknown member (Mar 11, 2019)

My first time flowering for years and I picked up a 10 pack of regular pink gorilla seeds from mosca seeds and they're 5.5 weeks in to flower and so far I'm very impressed although I had 1 tall lanky phenotype that all turned hermie but the rest of them seem perfect.. Super sticky and dense and Deffinitly going to be super heavy buds.. Personally I'm happy with their product so far although I havent seen it finished


----------



## 1Ruby (Mar 20, 2019)

uM, I also have 2 pink gorilla's, @ 4.5 weeks in as of today, Also had 1 short and 1 lanky one as well, No her Hermie's yet but I'm watching for them, I definitely am getting what I call Foxtails poor bud development? or poor bud spacing, What bud is their is nice! Just widely spaced in between internodes? I see that in Your photos as well. It Kida-of piss's me off. That these do Not seem as very Stable Genetics at all. I also have 1 of Bog's. Sour-Boggle in their as well !! Lets just say as of right Now, That S-Boggle single plant is Solid Bud all the way - Up on every stem! And will definitely out produce!! These 2 P-Gorilla's For Sure! Without a Doubt. I sure hope their Great?? You might call it a trimmers Delite, But that space is Valuable $$. Not sure I will run Indoors again! Maybe outdoors under the sun for free. My 2 are a spitting image of your photo 20190304_160118.jpg


----------



## astronomikl (Mar 20, 2019)

I got a free from Mosca when I ordered from seedsman a while back. I grew it out and it was amazing. It tasted and smelled like collard greens and hamhocks. I know that sounds weird, but it was great and the high was up and happy. I crossed it to a blue berry x og male I had and I am now growing out the seedlings to see whats in it. we call the mom Soulfood


----------



## grimplestix (Mar 22, 2019)

A few shots of the Cherry Chem #4

Of the 4 females probably a 7/10 overall. Good yield, easy to grow, decent taste and smell, good eye appeal. Having an average high was probably the most disappointing trait.


----------



## grimplestix (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## grimplestix (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## grimplestix (Mar 22, 2019)

Damn animals and their stray hair lol


----------



## grimplestix (Mar 22, 2019)

The following moscas seed batch was 10/10 male...go figure. Now running a batch of Cinderella xx and some Goji OG x star pupil fems from mass medical.


----------



## grimplestix (Mar 22, 2019)

Jeeyah said:


> You like the Megacrop? I just started using some on 1 plant. I have some Old Time Bubblegum going.


Hey Jeeyah, regarding Mega Crop...
I have not run it through a full cycle yet but from my understanding most people will back off by about half strength into flower and supplement with a p/k booster along side the MC. Depending on your strain (some are cal/mag heavy) this might also require you to increase cal/mag during the first few weeks of flowering to fill what the MC was providing. I would say for its price point and ease across multiple growing platforms and media that its worth checking out. Cheers
-Grimple


----------



## grimplestix (Mar 22, 2019)

Mosca Pink Bubblegum


----------



## 1Ruby (Mar 22, 2019)

Grimple, Both look Great! Have you sampled the pink BG yet?? Why did I ask that LOL What's your thoughts?? I'm kicking around the Pink BG, Or just the, Old Time IBG. Cheers and Sweet! tight buds!


----------



## grimplestix (Mar 22, 2019)

Ruby haha yes...that particular bubblegum smells like menthol skittles and taste similar. Nice mellow indica high. Personally would like to try something with the Old Time in it.


----------



## Cannasaurus Rex (Mar 23, 2019)

Grew out a pack of c99 bx from Mosca 3-4 years ago (seedpack 001) bought at seedsman...meh.


----------



## StAuggydogg (Mar 31, 2019)

Bodean said:


> View attachment 4167078 View attachment 4167079 View attachment 4167080
> Raspberry Boogie


Beautiful flowers man.... Nice


----------



## Aby55 (May 11, 2019)

I got some ibg about a month into veg. I'm noticing on 2 out of 4 they started out normal and now they are doing some whorled stuff lol.
I'm wondering if it's a coincidence or if maybe it was bred into the strain idk.
I don't see it often and never on 2 out of 4


----------



## Tiflis (May 11, 2019)

Double Zero OG kush
Grown in a solo cup 
I had 4 small plants total and they all came out sour/chemically smelling/tasting. Strong stuff too


----------



## 1Ruby (May 11, 2019)

I just finished a grow out a half a pack of Pink Gorilla, DWC, - 630 CMH lighting + 1 400w HPS as well, Mega-Crop Nute's, - Had 2 females 3 males? One short pheno one taller. Grow went great as usual. Stinky a** Sh*t for sure, Smells of strong bad Body Odor. {Real Heavy} trich's ! Chopped at 70-75% cloudy on the trich's Problem is {Everyone} that has smoked it says -- the High - or Buzz?. And or Lack of it, Is Just Meh!! Lackluster! and Flat! I even tossed the clones I had taken, Not even worth the time and effort. I've smoked reg's off a street corner that were a whole lot better than this. I really Believe this was rushed to market? Before it was ready for Prime Time!!!!!!!!!! ----------------------------- {I'm just Starting a new grow with Blueberry Smoothie! And am having problems with germination issues!!! The dam seed is like trying to sprout stones!! Scarifying is a Must on these. That will be a post on it's Own after I'm done Babysitting those seeds.} ------ Come-On Mosca Get your Dam Head out of the Sand, With Your Reputation!!. And your seed prices!! Your Customers Deserve Better than this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aby55 (Jun 3, 2019)

Well I'm 3 weeks into flower on the ibg and I'm not sure that 3 out of 4 having worled phylotax or whatever is a good thing.
Some lower branches have major deformities ugh.


----------



## Flatrate (Aug 13, 2019)

Just dropped a pack of Bubblegum Boogie, was suppose to have 8 seeds only got 7, I got shafted!


----------



## Jade Rabbit (Aug 21, 2019)

greencropper said:


> planted this pack out with lousy results with only 2 germinating, got 100% germination rates from full packs of Exotic Genetix Candy Apple Kush & Hazeman's Mikado planted out at the same time, contacted Mosca direct & after explaining the issue & sending comparative pics of other types with 100% germ rates received little in response from Mosca, seems they are happy taking the money yet offer nil customer support, this pack cost the best part of US$150 including shipping, not cheap, so if you have any issues with your seeds from this bank dont bother trying to contact them, their tude is...FU!
> View attachment 4093276


I know this is a lot later, but I ordered 3 diff packs of Helio OGK, 2 from seedsman, and 1 from a US bank, got one fuckin plant out of 18 seeds. I've been germinating beans for 15 years...I know what I am doing. These are some of the most stubborn seeds I've ever popped. (or didn't)


----------



## Jade Rabbit (Aug 21, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> bad luck with germ on pack of Helio. From a distributor though. Might have been my fault, of course, but others popped just fine at same time. All I got. unless a sale, I doubt I ever try for any of his gear again. jmho


No way, 3 packs of helio and barely got 1 seed to go.


----------



## Flatrate (Aug 21, 2019)

I only got 4 out of 7.


----------



## 1Ruby (Aug 22, 2019)

Pack of 12 Blue Smoothie, Scared them up good Would not crack, After soaking and putting in paper towel in a warm spot like I always Have, No Joy!! Had to manually crack them half were mush, had 5 that took off good, 3 females 3/4 of the way done. Hardly any frost or smell. Finger crossed they kick it up real soon. But I think I'm wasting Power. So I'm Done with Mosca.


----------



## lungbutter (Aug 22, 2019)

Ive done a few of the otm ibl, its very nice weed very old school dj blueberry, might need a fair few seeds though to find a real nice rep. I also did the pink bubblegum, had like 7 females and they all sucked, zero taste. Did a single c99 that was decent enough.


----------



## tef162 (Aug 28, 2019)

I have an OTMIBG that has just started to flower. It's quite bushy. It will be interesting to see how this one turns out.


----------



## 1Ruby (Aug 28, 2019)

Giving, {Mass Medical Strains} a shot next go around, Smoked some friends Prayer Pupil during the week! I must say it was Top Shelf! Great smoke and taste and Buzz. Will be ordering early next week as I don't want them sitting in the post office over the Holiday weekend. Been growing sense the 70's and never had Problems like this in the past. Way to many Pollen Chuckers out their with heads up their ass, With No Clue what their doing? ZERO Pre-sale Testing other then us! And Just plain Screwing up the Genetics we have!! We the people Must Speak Clearly! And the best way is with our Money! Like I'v said I smoked Mexican Brick weed as good as these Idiots are producing. Enough of this Lackluster Flat tasting crap their pawning off, On Us.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 28, 2019)

Jade Rabbit said:


> No way, 3 packs of helio and barely got 1 seed to go.


yep, and he was a complete ass when contacted about it via email. Good thing Seeds Here Now honored the sale and replaced with two packs of swamp donkey seeds that I was way happier with anyhow. I'd say it was way old stock, but just my opinion. Its funny, you see many grow his gear, you never hear of mothers being kept from his gear and of course some of his best gear is Lonestars Sharon White Widow and crosses, that's not his creation, lol. But yea, when you can get legend clones now online, no sense in using Mosca, don't care if he moved to CO or not, lol.


----------



## Paradoximity (Oct 8, 2019)

Aby55 said:


> Well I'm 3 weeks into flower on the ibg and I'm not sure that 3 out of 4 having worled phylotax or whatever is a good thing.
> Some lower branches have major deformities ugh.


Hey Aby55, do you happen to have any pics of those specific individual IndianaBubbleGum plants or even those branches with those mutations such as worled-phyllo taxing? Younger cannabis plants start to exhibit opposite phyllotaxy, with alternate phyllotaxy becoming visibly apparent as the plant advances sexual maturity.


----------



## Peaceness (Dec 22, 2019)

Good to hear all the great reports on Mosca’s gear. Just received a pack of his Super Petrol and awaiting a pack of his Gelato #33 x Indian Bubble Gum. Will post up pics when I get to them sometime this coming spring.


----------



## CikaBika (May 22, 2020)

Guys I wanna try some of their fems OGK..
What do you recommend.
They have, Rage,Helio And legend OGK on seedsman.


----------



## OgMan101 (Apr 17, 2021)

Has anyone tried the snak strain


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 17, 2021)

OgMan101 said:


> Has anyone tried the snak strain


I've been eying it but haven't pulled the trigger yet. I did get the S1's, Waves, Rager, and Biskit tho. I haven't popped any yet so idk how it smokes/grows.


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 17, 2021)

Got two in flower now,one two weeks the other less than one


----------



## Ice54 (Apr 17, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I've been eying it but haven't pulled the trigger yet. I did get the S1's, Waves, Rager, and Biskit tho. I haven't popped any yet so idk how it smokes/grows.


I just scooped the snak and the s1s myself..jbc has their 4/20 sale going on and you can use the extra 10%off code on top of the sale too so nows the time to scoop them


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 17, 2021)

Great Lakes is 20% off


----------



## OgMan101 (Apr 17, 2021)

What’s gelato rvsd?


----------



## OgMan101 (Apr 17, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Got two in flower now,one two weeks the other less than one


You have a diary on this grow?


----------



## OgMan101 (Apr 17, 2021)

How does mosca compare to green point seeds & ethos? I feel kinda salty for going to seedsman and ordering some old school genetics but I have the snak strain & thinking about ordering more seeds but can’t decide where from


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 17, 2021)

OgMan101 said:


> You have a diary on this grow?


No but will post pics every 2 weeks


----------



## quiescent (Apr 17, 2021)

OgMan101 said:


> What’s gelato rvsd?


He uses rsvd to signify its reversed. Its a Gelato 41 s1.


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 18, 2021)

Here’s snaks at 3 weeks of flower, in veg the stem rub had strong ginger smell now it’s a sweet gas very gelato like smell,she’s a very thirsty girl in need of something every 3 days. So far so good means I guess I got to do the cherry hulk at the end of July


----------



## OgMan101 (Apr 18, 2021)

quiescent said:


> He uses rsvd to signify its reversed. Its a Gelato 41 s1.


So it’s a better gelato 41?


----------



## OgMan101 (Apr 18, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Here’s snaks at 3 weeks of flower, in veg the stem rub had strong ginger smell now it’s a sweet gas very gelato like smell,she’s a very thirsty girl in need of something every 3 days. So far so good means I guess I got to do the cherry hulk at the end of July View attachment 4881983View attachment 4881984


Can already see the purple coming in already looking fire bro I can’t wait for these seeds to crack


----------



## OgMan101 (Apr 18, 2021)

Does green point seeds & ethos compare to mosca seeds?


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 18, 2021)

Never tried ethos first with mosca but everything I’ve grown from g.p has been potent


----------



## quiescent (Apr 19, 2021)

Mosca is definitely a step above both of them based on what they've done in the past and currently IMHO. Interested to see what heisen is planning play out.


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 19, 2021)

I’ve grown a lot of g.p, shit every since I started growing 2+ years ago. And the better I get the better the smoke has gotten,here’s my latest g.p city slicker (gelato x star dawg) great bud structure sweet gassy smells. The star dawg crosses never disappoint I haven’t tried any purple punch crosses yet just got a pack to try though


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 19, 2021)

OgMan101 said:


> Has anyone tried the snak strain


I have snak coming in today, its my first time trying mosca, the cross sounds amazing so I just have to try it


----------



## OgMan101 (Apr 19, 2021)

So is the gelato 41 s1 a better version of the gelato 41?


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 19, 2021)

Maybe


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 26, 2021)

Snak came in out of 3 seeds two sprouted one instantly died some mutant trash the other didnt sprout....Luckily they give 8 seeds while most breeders only offer 6 fems.....

I think i will just sprout the whole pack at this point


----------



## OgMan101 (Apr 27, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> Snak came in out of 3 seeds two sprouted one instantly died some mutant trash the other didnt sprout....Luckily they give 8 seeds while most breeders only offer 6 fems.....
> 
> I think i will just sprout the whole pack at this point


Mutant?


----------



## OgMan101 (Apr 29, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Maybe


Snak pic update?


----------



## THCbreeder (May 1, 2021)

I picked up a few packs will check in with updates every now and again ...


----------



## OgMan101 (May 3, 2021)

THCbreeder said:


> I picked up a few packs will check in with updates every now and again ...


You got any of these breeder seed in flower? Thinking about picking up another strain but don’t know which one lol


----------



## Cboat38 (May 4, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Here’s snaks at 3 weeks of flower, in veg the stem rub had strong ginger smell now it’s a sweet gas very gelato like smell,she’s a very thirsty girl in need of something every 3 days. So far so good means I guess I got to do the cherry hulk at the end of July View attachment 4881983View attachment 4881984


A little over five weeks now, I should’ve cut nitrogen down last feeding so just gave her back to back waterings so she should back by normal in couple days. I know one thing either she’s going to have huge buds or finish round week eight this is her next to basically a nine weeker. She’s smells strong of sweet skunk, buds hard as hell and sticky.


----------



## Purpaze (May 5, 2021)

I have ran the bubble party last year was the best plant I have grown to date, found x2 pheno which now looking back I doubt I will find again, but here we are, one was a quick flowering semi black purple creamy sweet girl, then the other pitch black all cake little Chem bubble chewing gum mint I hope I find either or as I couldn’t smoke enough of it! Yield was impress 7-9 oz per plant in 40 litre Frabics pots I aim to do the same with buddhastreeltd nutes under 5 hps 660 watts about to pop 4 bubble party and the two peach trees from perfect tree which is suppose to be peach ozz x peach ozz new bank so I hope they are as good as they sound


----------



## OgMan101 (May 5, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> A little over five weeks now, I should’ve cut nitrogen down View attachment 4894145View attachment 4894146View attachment 4894148last feeding so just gave her back to back waterings so she should back by normal in couple days. I know one thing either she’s going to have huge buds or finish round week eight this is her next to basically a nine weeker. She’s smells strong of sweet skunk, buds hard as hell and sticky.


What lights you running


----------



## Cboat38 (May 5, 2021)

301b 240s


----------



## OgMan101 (May 16, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> 301b 240s


Update?


----------



## OgMan101 (May 24, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> A little over five weeks now, I should’ve cut nitrogen down View attachment 4894145View attachment 4894146View attachment 4894148last feeding so just gave her back to back waterings so she should back by normal in couple days. I know one thing either she’s going to have huge buds or finish round week eight this is her next to basically a nine weeker. She’s smells strong of sweet skunk, buds hard as hell and sticky.


You got a picture of end product?


----------



## chowmein (May 30, 2021)

Bodean said:


> I've ran Raspberry Boogie , pineapple mayhem, pink lemon-aid, ripple, azucar and diesel moonshine. I have Limon y pina going now. All have been super frosty. Mosca gear has always been good to me.


how was Limon and Pina smell and taste thank you


----------



## THCbreeder (Jul 20, 2021)

OgMan101 said:


> You got any of these breeder seed in flower? Thinking about picking up another strain but don’t know which one lol


Yep so far boom boom and waves in flower .. boom boom pop 3 seeds n 3 females ! Pretty consistent phenols so far .. will update in few weeks


----------



## THCbreeder (Aug 13, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> I have snak coming in today, its my first time trying mosca, the cross sounds amazing so I just have to try it


You ever start running the snak?


----------



## THCbreeder (Aug 13, 2021)

Boom boom pheno #1 straight pink 2.0 leaner all the way .. half way done . Pink hues starting to show . Hard to tell in these pics but close up she’s pretty !


----------



## THCbreeder (Aug 13, 2021)

Folks be sleeping on The waves … ran a few out of a recent pack I got .. found a female . Looks like a straight fire Triangle kush leaner .. nice sweet gas and TK structure .. coming along good .


----------



## THCbreeder (Aug 29, 2021)

Waves coming along nice


----------



## Stlleaf (Aug 29, 2021)

I just harvested a Waves and Cherry White, plus got a Kringe and 2x Limon Y Pina 3s going.

My waves pheno was super fruity, musta leaned towards Gelato side.. started smelling banana like in late veg, then moved to more tropical fruity. Nice smoke, nice smell. Real heavy on the hairs too. Also had some real pretty pink colors inside the buds on underside and when broken up!

Cherry White was also nice, heavy yield but not as much scent on her. I’m super excited for the Kringe (gmo x gsc). Also got an Alien Wedding i’ve been barely keeping alive in a solo cup. Real excited for her!


----------



## OgMan101 (Aug 29, 2021)

None of my snaks made it.. few of the gelatos s1 did but all my exotic genetics had no problem popped thru dirt in less than 3 days


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 29, 2021)

OgMan101 said:


> None of my snaks made it.. few of the gelatos s1 did but all my exotic genetics had no problem popped thru dirt in less than 3 days


Damn


----------



## THCbreeder (Sep 1, 2021)

Week 8


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 9, 2021)

THCbreeder said:


> You ever start running the snak?


Yea, botrytis ravaged my garden for months for the first time in 20 years, sent me into depression lol….But im through it now…It even affected vegging plants…

I have one in flower and 2 in veg…I havnt posted a pic in months


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 19, 2021)

I just had 2 more snaks break soil surface, one is about to die and the other one is mutant trash…So out of 8 snak seeds, I have 3 plants, I had multiple seedling mutants…

Whatever, Im already happy with this first pheno…


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 19, 2021)

Here’s some snaks,seeds from my indoor plant and threw them and cups and they grew faster then thee original.


----------



## OgMan101 (Sep 20, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Here’s some snaks,seeds from my indoor plant and threw them and cups and they grew View attachment 4990860View attachment 4990861faster then thee original.


I only had 1 snak make it


----------



## OgMan101 (Sep 20, 2021)

OgMan101 said:


> I only had 1 snak make it


Really slow grower it been in a solo cup for a month now


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 21, 2021)

Just put planet hulk in to soak its Bruce banner-×- Indiana bubblegum


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 22, 2021)

Ok heres snak last pics at almost full ripe, probably cut her this week….Shes very dense and stinky and exciting

I also had a seedling make it, so I have 3 more pheno’s coming


----------



## JustBlazin (Sep 23, 2021)

Old time Indiana bubblegum around 4 or 5 weeks


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 24, 2021)

Couple pictures of some snaks the first pheno looks bout done just waiting on some color.


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 24, 2021)

And the second is leafy as hell but like a week behind smells strong of menthol


----------



## OgMan101 (Sep 26, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> And the second is leafy as hell but like a week behind smells strong of menthol View attachment 4994649View attachment 4994650


Flowering time?


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 26, 2021)

Indoor a little over 9 weeks


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 10, 2021)

Old time Indiana bubblegum


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 21, 2021)

10 weeks since flip, organically grown with straight tap water.
Old time Indiana bubblegum


----------



## dakilla187 (Nov 22, 2021)

I swear I mentioned it before but see nothing.....Anyhow the first pheno of snak posted above was crazy potent....I have 2 more phenos in flower... I wont bullshit, imo I think this has been the most heavy hitting pheno I ever grew....

I asked a friend what he thought as he was indulging for a week before being asked....He told me everytime he smokes it he passes out lol....I admit first 3-4 times I could barely keep my eyes open...I did build up a tolerance after almost smoking the entire plant to myself 

Im so impressed with the potency im about to invest more into mosca.....I did have couple mutant and dud seeds


----------



## Indie (Nov 22, 2021)

I tried a number of his strains years ago, and never found anything I liked. I see he has a bunch of new stuff out now, so maybe I will give him a try again. 
I had high hopes for his Cindy backcross, but it just never was a keeper.


----------



## Cboat38 (Nov 22, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> I swear I mentioned it before but see nothing.....Anyhow the first pheno of snak posted above was crazy potent....I have 2 more phenos in flower... I wont bullshit, imo I think this has been the most heavy hitting pheno I ever grew....
> 
> I asked a friend what he thought as he was indulging for a week before being asked....He told me everytime he smokes it he passes out lol....I admit first 3-4 times I could barely keep my eyes open...I did build up a tolerance after almost smoking the entire plant to myself
> 
> Im so impressed with the potency im about to invest more into mosca.....I did have couple mutant and dud seeds


Damn I’m smoking some outdoor snak right now,shit is fire for real this pheno has a skunky creamy smoke with berry gas exhale


----------



## Cboat38 (Nov 22, 2021)

Doing a cherry hulk pheno hunt as we speak


----------



## dakilla187 (Nov 23, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Damn I’m smoking some outdoor snak right now,shit is fire for real this pheno has a skunky creamy smoke with berry gas exhale


Haha, wish I had more, I ran out but im eagerly waiting for my next plant.....I got them all cloned anyhow...I even thought about buying another pack


----------



## OgMan101 (Dec 1, 2021)

My gelato 41 by mosca from seed first bean I popped week 7 today


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 1, 2021)

Wow nice bud....I have 5 cherry white germinating


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 4, 2021)

2nd Pheno of Snak
All of them grow like tortoise's


----------



## OgMan101 (Dec 5, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> 2nd Pheno of Snak
> All of them grow like tortoise's
> 
> View attachment 5040535


My snak is growing super slow also but it’s also super bushy only 1 seed made it out the pack


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 20, 2021)

Third Pheno of Snak, the slowest one
Talc powder....Low yield, not much trichs but I can tell shes a potent beast...
I have all 3 turtles cloned and in veg, maybe in 2023 I will harvest them....They are worth the wait and the grow


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 27, 2021)

Again snak third pheno days before harvest....She stinks to high heaven


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 4, 2022)

Barely got any from the 3rd pheno cause i let a lot of the insides and lowers go to pm, it definetly has low pm resistance.

I smoked a uncured bowl and its the most flavorable pheno of the 3 and more potent then #2, maybe stronger then the first, I dunno

The clone seems to be taking off so we will see how the re run goes....For my first mosca run im very pleased, all 3 was high quality smoke...Hopefully I can get better yields this time around

I have 5 unsexed cherry whites going


----------



## kushking920 (Feb 6, 2022)

Just ordered some raspberry boogie. I seen they had another called frosted raspberries. It was mote expensive and had less seeds . Wtf man that's pretty lame . All weed should be created equal by breeders . They shouldn't be like oh this is better so I give less seeds for more money . I mean if that's how you roll maybe all your other seeds need a step up ? I'm nit sure what's going on here . I understand it's a collaboration or whatever but seriously take the miniscule loss and keep the prices and quantities the same. I like mosca seeds . I grew out biskit and epic lemons . Biskit had one extremely phenomenal pheno that was one hitter quitter. Epic lemons was one of the most lemon scented strains I ever had . It was a really good high too . OK rant over thank you


----------



## Spindle818 (Feb 6, 2022)

Some strains produce very few seeds compared to others. Perhaps that could be the reason


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 6, 2022)

kushking920 said:


> Just ordered some raspberry boogie. I seen they had another called frosted raspberries. It was mote expensive and had less seeds . Wtf man that's pretty lame . All weed should be created equal by breeders . They shouldn't be like oh this is better so I give less seeds for more money . I mean if that's how you roll maybe all your other seeds need a step up ? I'm nit sure what's going on here . I understand it's a collaboration or whatever but seriously take the miniscule loss and keep the prices and quantities the same. I like mosca seeds . I grew out biskit and epic lemons . Biskit had one extremely phenomenal pheno that was one hitter quitter. Epic lemons was one of the most lemon scented strains I ever had . It was a really good high too . OK rant over thank you


I have 3 frosted rasberry seedlings running, ill post up when its time. One of the seeds didnt sprout until day 10-12, I was pretty upset but was real happy when it did surprisingly break surface... I also have my first snak pheno cloned and in flower, I managed to get her to a decent size


----------



## kushking920 (Feb 17, 2022)

kushking920 said:


> Just ordered some raspberry boogie. I seen they had another called frosted raspberries. It was mote expensive and had less seeds . Wtf man that's pretty lame . All weed should be created equal by breeders . They shouldn't be like oh this is better so I give less seeds for more money . I mean if that's how you roll maybe all your other seeds need a step up ? I'm nit sure what's going on here . I understand it's a collaboration or whatever but seriously take the miniscule loss and keep the prices and quantities the same. I like mosca seeds . I grew out biskit and epic lemons . Biskit had one extremely phenomenal pheno that was one hitter quitter. Epic lemons was one of the most lemon scented strains I ever had . It was a really good high too . OK rant over thank you


So a week later and these shit seeds kicked out tails then just stopped growing . Literally 4 of 4 that I planted


----------



## OgMan101 (Feb 24, 2022)

kushking920 said:


> So a week later and these shit seeds kicked out tails then just stopped growing . Literally 4 of 4 that I planted


All my snak popped black tails only 1 made it


----------



## kushking920 (Feb 24, 2022)

OgMan101 said:


> All my snak popped black tails only 1 made it


What's up with that? I mean I got some more sent but who cares about that if they don't grow lol thanks you sent me more trash


----------



## OgMan101 (Mar 2, 2022)

kushking920 said:


> What's up with that? I mean I got some more sent but who cares about that if they don't grow lol thanks you sent me more trash


All my gelatos 41 by mosca made it all super fire can’t decide which one to keep lol


----------



## kushking920 (Mar 2, 2022)

OK OK OK. I'll recant . I did have problems but finally I got 4 of em up and going strong . 4 out of 8 germ rate . I Apologize to mosca fam .


----------



## Cboat38 (Mar 2, 2022)

Here’s some cherry hulk this picture was a week ago


----------



## Cboat38 (Mar 2, 2022)

And these at 4 weeks smells like cherry blow pop,week 6 pics tomorrow


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 6, 2022)

My clone run of my 3rd pheno of snak, the slowest growing one, grew very fast vigorously this time around...
I have cherry whites in flower, 6 frosted rasberrys in veg

Heres a clone run of snak #1 about to come down, dear lord im glad i kept her, soooo potent


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 15, 2022)

Cherry White.....Reeks of cherry terps...I have about 9 phenos running...I also decided the make a little bit of seeds with my next male....Probably cross it to my red stemmed frosted rasberry

Oh did I mention I recently re-ran snak #1 and have been smoking it again and can confirm once again the extreme potency of this pheno....I felt drunk after I smoked it the first couple times...I think its more potent then anything in my vast library of genetics, including my og kush


----------



## oldtymemusic (Mar 15, 2022)

your crossing idea sounds good also!


----------



## Grow_King (Mar 16, 2022)

GreenCollarConsulting said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Just wanted to reach out and see if anyone here has any experience with mosca seeds and if so what's strains? I'm currently growing 2 diesel moonshine plants. They are still babies and I have just begun to LST. There is very little info out there on mosca seeds so please share whatever you feel might be helpful!


Hi--I've grown several Mosca strains (Bubble Gum Gelato, Gelato S1, Blueberry Smoothie--All great). Just purchased their newest Raspberry Boogie Fem, can hardly wait to pop it. Thumbs up!


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 27, 2022)

Cherry White....Cherry Pheno coated in white.....CherrY White


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 5, 2022)

Mosca Snak ReRun
Like a idiot I just threw a healthy clone from her away thinkin shes the worst, she might be the best, might have to try re-veg

Whew weee, the buds got fat as heck way fatter then the other 2 , what was I thinking on this re run...


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 11, 2022)

Frosted Rasberries, out of 6 phenos this one since it sprouted has had a purple red stem...Now that its big, it still had all purple stems so pronounced that you can see it from the top side of some fans....My bodhi mango lotus male had this purple stems too....

Cherry White on bottom, also the only pheno that pulled differently


----------



## dakilla187 (May 4, 2022)

6 frsoted rasberry phenos

I have 2 phenos ice pie x rasb boogie, 2 phenos zkittles x rasb boogie


----------



## Blueberry bref (May 7, 2022)

I did two rounds with waves but didn’t take any pictures. Fruit and fumes. Generous yields of a nice spongey bud. I ultimately cut all of my gelato hybrids but waves is one that I will revisit once space allows


----------



## dakilla187 (May 12, 2022)

Frosted Rasberrys


----------



## dakilla187 (May 16, 2022)

Hoping for potency.....


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 16, 2022)

dakilla187 said:


> Hoping for potency.....
> View attachment 5134455View attachment 5134456


They look great so far!


----------



## dakilla187 (May 28, 2022)

Frosted Rasberry....These colas are soo huge, dense and thick, just holy crap wow,

3rd pic is a Frosted Rasberry that is purple trash, i dunno purple pretty, smells good but I deem it trash well before harvest, not what I look for, hardly visible trichs, but hey I could be wrong....I come across lots of purples like this, including from bodhi...

I have strong thoughts of buying another pack


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 10, 2022)

Frosted Rasberrys....I bought another pack cause I like what im finding...So far everything is very potent

Even the dark purple above came out decently greasy


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 17, 2022)

Frosted Rasberry's

So far I have 2 phenos that are really strong, gives you bloodshot eyes and it will put you to sleep very early


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jul 6, 2022)

This is the best pheno I have from my mosca experiment of autos run. This is Kushychem and it's definitely mids at day 52 from germ. The sunset sherb auto is nothing like the real sherb cut . Doesn't grow like it , definitely not the terps either . Maybe someone else has better genotype ones but the 5/5 I have of both going are lame for the time I'm at with them . 
The yield is ehhh


----------



## rmzrmz (Jul 7, 2022)

a friend gave me some
BLOTTO OGK,
excellent strong sativa hybrid effect

East Cost Sour Diesel is pure fire,
I liked it more than its hybrid Chem


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 23, 2022)

Heres my Frosted Rasberry #2 re-run, huge yield for a small pot, im happy with this pheno...shes already drying, she cures to an amazing smell of berries

Out of 6 phenos of frosted rasberrys I found 2 keepers, the other 4 is meh.....Im running 2 more new phenos now


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 30, 2022)

Ice Pie x Ras boogie
Zskittles x Ras Boogie
Frosted Rasberrys #1 re-run, potent


----------



## Stlleaf (Jul 31, 2022)

Looking good dakilla! I picked up Planet Hulk S1 and Planet Hulk x Unicorn Poop seeds… can’t wait to pop them and see what I’ve got. Never smoked Bruce Banner before, nor Unicorn Poop so excited to see if I get some keepers. Anybody run prior Planet Hulk release? Any terps or phenos to look for? 

Also have Super Petrol (regs), Pink Animal Crackers S1, Gushers x LemonCherryGelato seeds to run by mosca. In flower I’m finishing up Muddy Waters, and a Strawberry Lava Creme which I haven’t run before and think could be a keeper. In Veg got a raspberry boogie and Alien Wedding keeper. Will look to get some pics up of the ones in flower later.


----------



## Stlleaf (Jul 31, 2022)

Here’s the Strawberry Lava Creme… getting a nice color at about 8.5 weeks. Will chop in about 1.5 weeks. Buds are extremely dense with nice slick film of resin on them.


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 9, 2022)

Heres some final pics with 'Flash'

I did cull one zskittles plant because it was trash!
The sister ice pie is also meh

Zskittles x Ras....Crazy frost
Frosted Ras..My Keeper Cut...Very happy with her
ice pie x ras.....Looks really good and smells really good....hoping for potency...Looks like a winner


----------



## Kgrim (Aug 9, 2022)

Here is my "Blue Iguana" pic taken 2 weeks ago, one of the craziest branching plants I've ever had. It's got branches coming off branches. It's gonna be a bit hard to keep this one upright once the buds start packing all the bud sites. Straight up skunk and funk smelling right now. Can't wait to see how this one turns out.


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 10, 2022)

Culled my first gelato today, was trash better for my compost pile...Hope the next pheno is better then this garbage! It looks like 'snak' flowers gone stupidly bad


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 16, 2022)

Ordered Venus Blue gonna pop next run, Neptune has half off sale I should got another pack of cherry hulk


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 18, 2022)

I been takin down zskittles x ras and ice pie #2 x ras...Jeezus zskittles is the prettiest dankiest looking plant, holy crap.....

Ice pie #2, I killed her perfectly healthy vigorous clone 10 days ago deeming her mids....What an idiot I was, I might have to regrow her now...Dense like triangle kush, omg it looks and smells great...

I am now running tikimadman phenos of devils driver x pablos revenge, I have 6 in veg


----------



## Stlleaf (Aug 19, 2022)

Strawberry lava creme dried and trimmed. Nice dense buds, can’t wait to cure and smoke her.


----------



## Tchef2525 (Sep 5, 2022)

I just finished up a round of my mosca sunset sherb autos and Kushychem. They are mids lol . Grown under cmh , fed organics and flushed and yaddi yadda. The sherb is nothing close to the real sunset sherb cut . The kushy chem is nothing OG, chemmy , gas ....8 plants , got 5 ounces . From germination to cut down was 77,90,107. The earlier times were it herming out at the tops not the bracks. They were pushed . The 107 dayer is still ehh , not a herm on the sherb auto but didn't mature and explode like how photo period plants react to light and temperature change on flush mode. The experiment was a waste of a run compared to doing a killer GMO or something with the time frame that long .


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 5, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> I just finished up a round of my mosca sunset sherb autos and Kushychem. They are mids lol . Grown under cmh , fed organics and flushed and yaddi yadda. The sherb is nothing close to the real sunset sherb cut . The kushy chem is nothing OG, chemmy , gas ....8 plants , got 5 ounces . From germination to cut down was 77,90,107. The earlier times were it herming out at the tops not the bracks. They were pushed . The 107 dayer is still ehh , not a herm on the sherb auto but didn't mature and explode like how photo period plants react to light and temperature change on flush mode. The experiment was a waste of a run compared to doing a killer GMO or something with the time frame that long .



Auto's are for rookies


----------



## Tchef2525 (Sep 5, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> Auto's are for rookies


They were an experiment to see the wieght +time vs everything else. It's not a rookie thing . It was to see uniformity and how close these hype autos would be to the photo period.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Sep 5, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> Auto's are for rookies


That's how they often seem to be promoted but reality is quite the opposite

Autos are a poor choice for a beginning grower because there's no opportunity to correct any problems since the clock is already ticking

I'll acknowledge, if a new grower can't operate a timer, autos make sense; otherwise there's zero benefit


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 5, 2022)

I meant rookies as in they are new and susceptible to hype.. nobody grows auto's that knows what they are doing..they are just an inferior product to photos.


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 15, 2022)

The zskittles cured to above average quality in terms of looks with high potency and pungeant terps....Everybody also loves the ice pie but it is a little weak for me, I will ripen it longer and re test as its already in flower....

I see lots of instagram pics of pretty rasberry boogie crosses that showcases the very phenos I avoid...

I got lucky with zskittles and pie, I have 2 more phenos running now...

Just a note mosca gelato and one zskittles was culled in flower for being trash....


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 15, 2022)

Grew a freebie chemog of his, completely sucked arse. Almost like one of the parents went completely recessive. His trek into autos finalized it for me, won’t waste time again on him. Thought his use of lonestars sharon widow indicated he on a diff level, meh now I don’t think so. Jmho


----------



## Tchef2525 (Sep 15, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Grew a freebie chemog of his, completely sucked arse. Almost like one of the parents went completely recessive. His trek into autos finalized it for me, won’t waste time again on him. Thought his use of lonestars sharon widow indicated he on a diff level, meh now I don’t think so. Jmho


Feels ya dawgg


----------



## Stlleaf (Sep 18, 2022)

I just dropped 2 seeds of Unicorn Poop x Planet Hulk, excited to see what comes out of them. Also thinking of dropping some Gushers x LemonCherryGelato and/or Planet Hulk S1s. Have a keeper alien wedding, strawberry lava creme in flowering tent + have a raspberry boogie a friend cloned for me also in the flowering tent. Will get pics as we get further into flower.


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 18, 2022)

Frosted Rasberrys #8 with flash
Pulling ras boogie yet again 

So far I dont like it, probably give it away, I could be wrong though, maybe its not compost trash.....

My new gelato also looks and smells like 'Snak'(SUNSET SHERB X GELATO-RVSD)


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 26, 2022)

I decided to cull and 'Compost' Rasberry #8, sure others would die to have her but to hell if ima waste my time and trim this crap to give it away...Its actually decent but I dint have time for pretty instagram buds imo

Only regret is not killing her earlier


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 29, 2022)

I culled Frosted Rasberry #7 the other day also,(airy purple ras smelling)hope I find something in this 2nd pack

Gelato #2, I culled #1 earlier, this one looks identical to previous 'Snak' runs, looks potent but more of the same

Ice Pie......Re-Run.....Beautiful trich covered plant, cures to a beautiful smelling sticky icky buds with superb bag appeal and potency to boot....It pulls toward ice pie imo even though I have no exp with it, I have not seen a ras boogie pull this side yet....


----------



## VAhomegrown (Oct 7, 2022)

Heads up. Mosca seeds are 70% off at GLG right now


----------



## dakilla187 (Oct 17, 2022)

Vibe shift, looks like she pulled full legend og in both


----------



## dakilla187 (Oct 25, 2022)

I harvested 2 phenos of vibe shift, both pulled legend og and both are really dank, quality stuff...I guess this is why i keep buying mosca..

One had boulders for flowers, cutting them open reveals dankiness


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 25, 2022)

Vibe shift? I just did my first topping on 2 Venus blue


----------



## dakilla187 (Nov 2, 2022)

Zkittles x Ras New Pheno

Pullin zkittles....Nice


----------

